# Chains Haterz?



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

i saw nico's post somewhere else, and it confirmed what i suspected (no chrony) platinum crepe red 32's ina 4/4/4 CHAIN @ 80 degrees, 1/2" lead, 278 fps average. .31 lead ball was getting 305-308. that is definitely killin' time.


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

BOOYA!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

sweeeeeet!!!!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

1/2" lead at 278fps is huuuuuge power!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

what brand crepes? impressive results PS


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

platinum crepe 32's the red ones from rubberbandguns.com medium ammo


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Impressive!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

M_J said:


> 1/2" lead at 278fps is huuuuuge power!


Indeed it is. My spreadsheet formula says 30 lb/ft. Here's the formula for anyone who wants it.

wt * (vel * vel) * 0.000002218
wt = projectile weight in grains
vel = velocity in fps


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I just ordered a chrony and intend to validate these speeds for myself.


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

pop shot said:


> platinum crepe 32's the red ones from rubberbandguns.com medium ammo


thanks................ isnt that the rig you have on your luck rings?

oops, my bad, i went back and checked


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

What was the draw, full butterfly I'm bettin, still hella fast though. Chris


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

He pulls about 3/4 butterfly. That's the only way to go with the red 32's, ya gotta max em out


----------



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

I love chains! I like being able to replace individual rubber bands as they break, so no band gets wasted.
I am also way too lazy to cut and tie flatbands.
What Crony are you getting? I want to get one too one day.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

The f1. Shooting chrony


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

What is the best chrony for slingshots?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

pop shot said:


> The f1. Shooting chrony


That's what I have and I really like it. FWIW, for most uses the rods that are used to hold sun shields are completely unnecessary. After about the third time I hit one of them, I stopped using them. I've never needed the sun shields.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I have the f1 ... and I live in the Pacific northwest ... on Vancouver Island. I always use the Chrony indoors. For that, I found I had to have their auxilary light fixture, which requires the rods and diffusers. Seems the sun is generally not shining when I want to do a velocity test.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Tirador said:


> I love chains! I like being able to replace individual rubber bands as they break, so no band gets wasted.
> I am also way too lazy to cut and tie flatbands.
> What Crony are you getting? I want to get one too one day.


What kind of rubber bands do you use?


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Tirador seems to be using braids, not chains judging by his avatar...

So would a plain jane F1 be sufficient or is the fancier one more desirable?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Plain Jane with a remote from hrawks tutorial


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

pop shot said:


> I just ordered a chrony and intend to validate these speeds for myself.


Yes, I think that would be a good idea Steve. I have tried a lot of different rubberband types and setups and haven't ever found any that are really comparable to theraband gold (same amount of material used by weight).
The figures you're citing are actually _better_ than most theraband setups achieve for .50 cal lead.

Also, the figures don't make a lot of since when comparing to my own experience with chrony use... .44 lead is about 20 fps faster than .50 lead and within a couple fps of .50 steel.... so the difference between .31 lead and .50 lead should be around 100 fps or so....


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Just read the original thread and it was for 1/2" steel not lead which makes more sense. Chris


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

it's on its way. these #'s do seem inflated a bit. i'd link the post if i didn't get cracked for it.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

edit- it was half inch steel at 278fps


----------



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

Pop shot, thanks for all the info!

Aras, I am using Alliance size 33 (3 1/2" x 1/8") latex free rubber bands.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Didn't mean to hijack your thread, I'm seriously looking to buy a chrony is all. Funny how I never had one in all the years of shooting and reloading in the past. They sure are cheaper than they used to be.

Are you chaining(knots) or braiding(no knots) those?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Chaining, the speeds are nicos, not mine. When I get my chrony I will compare my same setup


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Keep us posted. You got me interested in the chains.


----------

